# cosmic wave video



## Patsch (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello everyone !
I'm not fluent in English and so I don't post often 
There is my video to make the cosmic wave swirl 
Thanks for watching !
Have a good day !

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOWlkd_7Qm0[/ame]


----------



## lsg (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 25, 2016)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 25, 2016)

I recently saw Cosmic Wave soaps for the first time, and, like with most techniques, found myself wondering how in the world it was done.  So thank you for sharing!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 25, 2016)

Pictures of the cut bars please!
Thank you for the tute.


----------



## osso (Jul 25, 2016)

Very nice! Would love pictures of the cut soaps!


----------



## nframe (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, let's see pictures of the cut soaps!  

You have used a lovely shade of red.  What did you use and where did you get it?  Thank you for a very informative video.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jul 26, 2016)

Welcome! And that soap, loved the colors, totally loved them.

You may not feel you speak fluent english (although I think you do a great job in your post!)  but in here we _all speak soap _anyway (fluent soap, soap on a stick, accelerated soap - we speak ALL kinds of soap in here) so you`re all set, no worries!  
Btw - I am from Norway, just see my posts, they are filled with non-fluid english, miss-spelling (<--- seee?) and other fun errors. Everyone is welcome either way!

Oh, and pictures of cut soap we would love to see, yes.


----------



## Patsch (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Patsch (Jul 27, 2016)

with other colors


----------



## Patsch (Jul 27, 2016)

another one


----------



## Patsch (Jul 27, 2016)

nframe said:


> Yes, let's see pictures of the cut soaps!
> 
> You have used a lovely shade of red. What did you use and where did you get it? Thank you for a very informative video.


 

The red is cochineal powder but it's not really red , more purple-red


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## shoresoap (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow! Yet another design that makes me want to do cold process! How much would someone charge for a bar of that? It seems terribly time consuming. 

Carolyn 
Shore Soap


----------

